# Any Aspie or ASD cuties out there?



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi!

Not sure If I'm posting this in the right place!!!

I have Aspergers syndrome (as yet undiagnosed) and am wondering if there's anyone else on the spectrum here?  Would be nice to chat and support each other in regards to the specific difficulties we face   

Hope to speak soon  xxx


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Hiya

I dont have Aspergers but have worked with children/adults who do for the last 10 years so have a bit of insight.  I'm free to chat if you want to xx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Totoro.


I don't have Aspergers, but my 12 year old son has HF autism. I have experienced autism caring for my son and knowing only too well how difficult things can be for him, I can only imagine how difficult ASD and IF together must be. if you need to chat, I am right here xx


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! And visa versa if you ever want an aspie opinion!    x


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Just wanted to say that if anyone comes across this post at a later date you can always PM me instead of posting here


----------

